# peeing tree ID



## Constrictor (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok we cut down a 30" Diameter tree last weekend and having trouble identifying it. I do not have a picture, but its pretty, light white wood with a slight pink/carmel center and the tree peed out water like nobodys business when we cut it. Even the limbs did this. My first thought is elm ive heard about its high water content, but i also heard it splits terrible and this stuff splits nice with no stringys. A guy at work told me that he thinks its soft maple? What kind of tree would literally pour water out when cut?


----------



## Duetech (Jan 14, 2009)

I have seen soft maple weep even a couple of weeks after it was cut but the wood is not what I would call light when fresh cut or even after it has set for a couple of months. What does the bark and branches look like?


----------



## Constrictor (Jan 14, 2009)

I didnt mean light in weight but lite in color.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 14, 2009)

Constrictor said:
			
		

> Ok we cut down a 30" Diameter tree last weekend and having trouble identifying it. I do not have a picture, but its pretty, light white wood with a slight pink/carmel center and the tree peed out water like nobodys business when we cut it. Even the limbs did this. My first thought is elm ive heard about its high water content, but i also heard it splits terrible and this stuff splits nice with no stringys. A guy at work told me that he thinks its soft maple? What kind of tree would literally pour water out when cut?


I have never seen soft maple do that! I cut more than 30 cords of soft maple this season


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 14, 2009)

The only time soft maple will do that is if you cut it during spring. 

Without pictures, can you describe the bark? Too bad you can't even show a picture of a tree like it as many times you can tell what type of tree it is just by the shape of it. Naturally, there aren't going to be many leaves right now. lol


btw, you will occasionally (very occasionally) find an elm that will split very nicely, so it could be elm.


----------



## GaryS (Jan 14, 2009)

My dad sometimes referred to a tree called "piss elm" (pronounced elem).  Maybe that's what he was referring to.  What part of the country are you in?


----------



## Wet1 (Jan 14, 2009)

I cut some black walnut a few weeks ago that poured water out like that, I had never seen it coming pouring out like that before!


----------



## struggle (Jan 14, 2009)

I have seen elm do this first hand and when wet is the color you mention. 

Have you tried to split any of it yet. You will know then if it is elm if very stringy and you curse a lot while splitting it.


----------



## Duetech (Jan 14, 2009)

smokinj: Mostly in the spring like Backwoods Savage says. I have seen the sugar maples leak water for some time in the fall too like bondo commented.

Constrictor: I was wondering since it is light in color if it might be some type of willow but I though they were more brown at heart.


----------



## the_dude (Jan 14, 2009)

My best guess without a picture would be cottonwood.  Seems to fit.  Cottonwood retains a bunch of moisture, usually has the pinkish center along with occasional pink streaks, has light colored sapwood, and splits fairly easily.  I have witnessed water spraying out when splitting.


----------



## Todd (Jan 14, 2009)

Boxelder has a very white wood with red or pink streaks. It will also leave it's seeds hanging on the tree all winter. But don't think they grow that big?


----------



## Constrictor (Jan 15, 2009)

Ok i found some pictures the wood split fairly easy and not stringy at all.


----------



## struggle (Jan 15, 2009)

YOur first picture the bark sure looks like a maple of some sort. Way to straight grain to be elm.


----------



## the_dude (Jan 15, 2009)

After seeing the pictures, I can tell you that it is not cottonwood, as I previously guessed.  I'm not sure what it is.


----------



## Jags (Jan 15, 2009)

Boxelder??  That would be my guess.


----------



## Constrictor (Jan 15, 2009)

looks like i really stumped you guys. The guy at work as an absolute expert on kiln dried wood ( we work at a cabinet shop) so i trust him pretty well but another buddy of mine thinks its a piss elm.


----------



## JustWood (Jan 16, 2009)

Wormy soft maple.


----------



## Constrictor (Jan 16, 2009)

LEES WOOD-CO said:
			
		

> Wormy soft maple.


wormy? is that a species or a condition? is it gonna be good wood?


----------



## JustWood (Jan 16, 2009)

Constrictor said:
			
		

> LEES WOOD-CO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Condition. Its caused by a combinatin of worms and minerals in the ground water. It usually occurs around wet areas, swamps  or river bottoms. Its a medium BTU hardwood. Burn it.


----------



## Constrictor (Jan 16, 2009)

The tree was in perfect condition when we sawed it down and ive not seen any worm holes, maybe i don t know what to look for?


----------



## webby3650 (Jan 17, 2009)

Silver Maple, Definitely not sugar maple for it is very heavy when it's cut. Nice to see you again Lees Wood Co.


----------



## hensonconst1 (Jan 17, 2009)

I understand wanting to know what kind of tree died, but when it really comes down to it what matters. BURN IT


----------

